# My hedgehog is sick need help



## j-lor

Like two days ago i notice him not moving eating or drinking. I thought he was lazy but hes got so weak. I think he has hypothermia. Can anyone give me some tips on how to treat this. Thanks


----------



## RondackHiker

Do you think he is hibernating? Put him up under your shirt or on a heating pad to warm him slowly. What temp is his cage?

Also, you may need to force feed him water and food. Two days is a long time without food or water.


----------



## Dee

Sounds like he is attempting hibernation. Is he still responsive? What are his actual symptoms, and for how long exactly?
You need to heat him up, either by using your own body temperature(put him up your shirt) Or wrap him in a towel using an electric blanket. If he isn't responding get him to a vet.


----------



## j-lor

How do i force feed him hes not taking anything.


----------



## Nancy

Is his tummy cool? If so, he is heading into a hibernation attempt and he won't be interested in food until he gets warmed up. If he is warm, then he is not attempting hibernation and is ill and needs to see the vet.


----------



## j-lor

His belly is cold.


----------



## Lilysmommy

You need to warm him up ASAP. Stick him under your shirt, against your skin, or on a heating pad set on low. If he doesn't warm up and become more active within an hour, you need to get him to a vet right away. Once he's warm, we can give you more advice on syringe-feeding him food and water (though he may need to go to the vet anyway if he doesn't respond well, to have fluids injected), but until then he won't stand a chance of improving and taking anything via a syringe.

Edited to add: You need to start warming him right away, but slowly - do NOT stick him in warm water, it'll shock his body and a wet hedgehog becomes chilled easily.


----------



## j-lor

Hes been like this for 2 or 3 days. Ill try warming him up


----------



## Lilysmommy

Which means it's getting quite serious at this point - he's gone for two days in a state where he's using very little energy and is getting no food or water, which our hedgehogs are not built to do. Extended hibernation attempts like this can end very easily in death - so it's important that you may need to get him to the vet as an emergency if he doesn't respond to warming up or syringing food/water once he's warm.


----------



## j-lor

What kind of food should i put in the syringe? And how do i do it? Should i put in in front of his face or force it into his mouth and if so i do i do it?


----------



## Lilysmommy

Is he warmed back up and being more active?

For syringe-feeding, you can crush his kibble into fine powder and mix it with water. You can also use chicken or turkey baby food (watered down a bit, the meat baby foods are thick), either alone or mixed with kibble/water. Run the food through the syringe into a bowl first to make sure there's no chunks to get stuck. Hold him in your lap (you may need to let him sit in your lap, hold him against you, etc. - try different positions to see if one works better), and get the syringe into his mouth, but pointed a bit sideways, more at his cheek than at the back of his mouth. Squirt some food in - be careful not to go too fast and cause him to choke. That's also the reason not to point straight back - it's easier for him to inhale the food if you do that. A 3-mL or 6-mL syringe is usually the best, but I found 1-mL worked best with me and Lily, or I pushed too quickly & gave her too much food at once. Try and get as much into him as you can - if he only eats say, 4 mL, then wait 4 hours and feed him again. Make sure you give him plenty of water too - probably try for a syringeful of water for each syringe of food. 

You may want to test him for dehydration too - pinch his skin and see how long it takes to sink back to normal - it should take less than 2 seconds. If it takes longer, he's dehydrated. If he's severely dehydrated, you'll probably need to get him to a vet for an injection of fluids. Hopefully he's not too bad off, though, and you can get enough food/water into him on your own. Keep a careful eye on him though - if he doesn't improve, again, take him to an emergency vet.


----------



## AngelaH

Any update? I hope your little one is doing better


----------



## j-lor

I think its to late. Hes still alive but looks like hes brain dead. Eye are open and still breathing but no movement. I was using a syringe he was taking water and a little bit of food earlier but know im not so sure .


----------



## Kizzynicole

Can you rush him into an emergency vet? I know there has to be one around there somewhere that knows exotics.


----------



## Kizzynicole

You're in Milwaukee right? There's Milwaukee Emergency Center for Animals the address is 3670 S 108th St, Greenfield, WI 53228


----------



## j-lor

Are yo sure it will help hes not moving like hes brain dead.


----------



## RondackHiker

j-lor said:


> Are yo sure it will help hes not moving like hes brain dead.


Then bring him in and put him out of his misery. The vet may be able to save him, or may help him end his suffering. It's cruel to do nothing.


----------



## j-lor

Once they go into deep hibernation is there a way to wake them up or is to late.


----------



## Kizzynicole

I would say just go, maybe they can still do something and maybe not but I think it's worth a shot. Just keep him as warm as you can on the trip there wrap him up in blankets and stuff, it's cold out there today.


----------



## AngelaH

Its too late for you to do anything on your own, PLEASE keep your baby warm and comfortable and rush him to the emergency vet!


----------



## kvmommy

If its hibernation then she's not brain dead...and if she's still breathing she isn't brain dead. Animals in hibernation can look like that. I feel that hibernation is somewhat natural ehich means they can possibly be brought out of it. I think they just don't have the fat stores to stay in hibernation. If done correctly I imagine there's a 50/50 chance its not too late. Get her to the vets...its your best chance.


----------



## abbys

RondackHiker said:


> j-lor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are yo sure it will help hes not moving like hes brain dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Then bring him in and put him out of his misery. The vet may be able to save him, or may help him end his suffering. It's cruel to do nothing.
Click to expand...

Please take him to the vet. You need to have a vet confirm whether he is too far gone. And if that happens to be the case, let them euthanize him so the poor baby can be at peace. I know that is a hard decision to make, but if there's really nothing they can do for him, it's the kindest thing you can do. Please don't let him suffer.


----------



## reedwoman814

Did you take him in to the Vet yet? You have us all very worried. Your little guy is not brain dead... but he WILL die if you don't get him proper treatment. If you can't care for him properly, you need to find a rescue for him after your vet resuscitates him.


----------



## RondackHiker

reedwoman814 said:


> Did you take him in to the Vet yet? You have us all very worried. Your little guy is not brain dead... but he WILL die if you don't get him proper treatment. If you can't care for him properly, you need to find a rescue for him after your vet resuscitates him.


I've been thinking about this all day. I do not understand people who hear "this is an emergency, get to the vet now" and hesitate.


----------



## reedwoman814

RondackHiker said:


> reedwoman814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take him in to the Vet yet? You have us all very worried. Your little guy is not brain dead... but he WILL die if you don't get him proper treatment. If you can't care for him properly, you need to find a rescue for him after your vet resuscitates him.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this all day. I do not understand people who hear "this is an emergency, get to the vet now" and hesitate.
Click to expand...

I don't get it either.  And there is so much information available on this topic, I don't see how a responsible pet owner could miss it. I'm so worried about this little hog.


----------



## Kizzynicole

Please update us when you hear!! I was almost ready to drive the 2 and a half hours down there to drag you there myself


----------



## kvmommy

I keep waiting for updates too. Its not like she needs surgery that's going to be too much. At the worst you would kindly euthanize. Or someone woukd take her off your hands. Please...if she's still alive take her and let us know!!!


----------



## SpikeMoose

I will reserve my personal feelings until we hear for sure what happened but here are the facts: I hope you made it to the vet in time. I hope you also re-home him, or learn a serious lesson. If you are not prepared to keep a hedgie warm and respond to a hibernation attempt, you are not cut out to own a hedgie. If you are not prepared to take an animal to the vet in a timely fashion when a problem arises, you are not cut out to own any pet.


----------



## alexthehedgie

You might want to go see a vet. I think he might be hibernating because maybe the room is cold.
Hedgehogs have to be warm or they'll hibernate and won't eat or drink and die.


----------



## alexthehedgie

I think you should maybe give him some bene-bac. I might want to hear what kind of food a vet reccamends.


j-lor said:


> What kind of food should i put in the syringe? And how do i do it? Should i put in in front of his face or force it into his mouth and if so i do i do it?


----------



## j-lor

Im heart broken on my way to the vet he passed away. I have two other females hedgehogs im rehoming if anyone's interested i only want $100 for both of them they come with tub 4 bottles 2 igloo and food. If anyones local and wiling to give them a good home send me a pm.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution

j-lor said:


> Im heart broken on my way to the vet he passed away. I have two other females hedgehogs im rehoming if anyone's interested i only want $100 for both of them they come with tub 4 bottles 2 igloo and food. If anyones local and wiling to give them a good home send me a pm.


Where are you located? (Can't take in any, but no one can if they don't know where you are.  )

If no one can take them, there are several hedgie alliances and rescues that will. Also, often the breeders in your local area or the breeder(s) you got them from often take them back in a crunch.


----------



## Kizzynicole

Looks like a northern suburb of Milwaukee, WI. This is your post right? It matches your above description http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pet/3691883526.html

You have no idea how tempting this is for me since I'm so close but my bank account and my fiance would end me. I really hope the right person comes along for these two girls!!

(btw..this was posted right below another post for a rehome of a small 2ft alligator in a 55gallon tank! :shock: )


----------



## AngelaH

Thank you for the update, I'd been worried about your little one all day. I'm very sorry to hear about your heartbreaking loss.

I hope you find a loving and responsible home(s) for the other two. Please don't let them go to just anyone, you are still the human responsible for their well-being until the right home comes along, and it would be tragic for them to end up with someone who might seem very well-meaning but also not know how much specific care is needed. If you can no longer care for them and the right home doesn't come along, maybe give them up to a rescue station or breeder. You can also try posting an ad on this forum (in For Sale or Rescue) to reach out to more people. 
Also, send their new owners the link to Lizardgirl's book that they can download for free: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html

Best of luck and sending positive thoughts to you and your other two hedgies!


----------



## Hazesti

Please make sure the other hedgehogs are warm enough until you find them a good home. Their cage temperature needs to be in the 73-78° F range. If you don't have localised heating for them, you'll have to heat up the entire room to avoid them going into hibernation as well...


----------



## shmurciakova

I was just wondering if you could tell us a little bit more about what happened  Did you end up going to the vet and/or find out what was wrong? Do you think the situation was from hibernation? (that is what it sounds like, but it's hard to say for sure). How old was the hedgie that died? I am sorry for your loss, and if you feel you cannot take care of the other two then it is admirable for you to give them a new home. I just don't know if Craigslist is the best way to go about it....just because you don't know who you are giving them to. Please be careful if you decide to go that route.
There is an organization called the Hedgehog Welfare Society and they have a relinquishment form that you can fill out - there may be a rescuer in your area...the website is hedgehogwelfare.org.
Can you tell us a little more about your situation? Once again, I am sorry that this happened to you.
-Susan H.


----------



## j-lor

I feel so horrible for letting him die I couldn't sleep at all last night. I know i could of done something sooner and he would of been ok but i thought i could treat him myself. Yes i found a person who is studying to be a future vet picking them up tonight so they are in good hand.


----------



## msredhead

While I am sorry for your loss, I feel you could have done more to save them. But thank you for rehoming the other two, though. They will be somewhere they can receive proper care. If you have to ask how to help your pet, then you can't do it yourself. A vet visit may have saved the little one. I don't understand how you had 3 hedgies and neglected 1 so badly.


----------



## Kizzynicole

I really really really really wish I had money for extra supplies for these two girls. They are really pulling on my heart strings!!


----------



## RondackHiker

Make sure the vet student knows the heating requirements and send her the book suggested earlier.

Also, if your boy was with the two girls, ever, even for just a moment, in the last few months, be sure she knows that they could be pregnant.

I hope in the future, if people tell you it's an emergency and you need a vet, you will listen to that advice more quickly.


----------



## chouck

Let it go people. This person admitted they made a mistake, stop making them feel worse. People on this forum are so rude sometimes. Is it awful the hog died? Yes. But show some compassion.


To the owner-I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## abbys

chouck said:


> Let it go people. This person admitted they made a mistake, stop making them feel worse. People on this forum are so rude sometimes. Is it awful the hog died? Yes. But show some compassion.


Exactly. We need to remember that we don't know the circumstances that led to this situation, and we really don't know anything about the OP or what their life may be like.

In situations of loss or illness I think society typically feels the need to place the blame somewhere so that we have a way to explain the things we can't explain, maybe to provide some sort of closure. But we can't immediately jump to such a negative, finger-pointing conclusion when we clearly don't have all the facts.

What happened is heartbreaking, but the OP learned from it. We need to remember to show each other the same care and thoughtfullness that we show our beloved hedgies.


----------



## Jenice

I just wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss. That's it. Nothing else. I wish others would just express their sympathy and let you be. Hugs!


----------



## MrPinball

Just a note to say I'm sorry for your loss. Hopefully poor sweet hedgie is in hedgie heaven now.


----------



## shmurciakova

msredhead said:


> If you have to ask how to help your pet, then you can't do it yourself.


That is not necessarily true....which is why people seek help on this forum. There are many grievous instances where an owner is uneducated about hedgies, or maybe in some kind of financial trouble, or hardship. I agree with Chouck, we should try to be a bit more compassionate. It is unfortunate that a hedgehog died, but at least the other two will be cared for. There is nothing gained by browbeating someone and I agree that all too often people on this forum are too harsh when a newbie or an eager young person posts, especially when it comes to accidental pregnancies. It is unfortunate IMO. I am not singling out anyone in particular, I have seen it many times and may have been guilty of it myself. :|


----------



## msredhead

I apologize for my brashness. I am sincerely sorry at the loss, as I lost an entire litter a few months ago unexpectedly and Nancy was there to support me the entire way. Please accept my apology and my condolences. I often forget that there are people out there who panic when their pet is sick, as I'm sure I've done the same thing a few times  **hugs**


----------



## HappyHedgies

So sorry for your loss. Sometimes people make mistakes, it happens. Don't beat yourself up to badly, I have seen some hedgehogs in pretty horrific conditions so you are not the worst. 

You loved your hedgehogs, its clear because you are willing to re-home the other two because you know you can't care for them properly. That is completely ok! The fact that you are even making this decision shows your responsibility and how much you care for the other two.

I wish you luck in finding them a suitable home!


----------



## Jlewisrn

Warm him up first. Did you do that? That
Is first thing! Don't try to force feed him until you have warmed him up


----------



## nikki

Jlewisrn said:


> Warm him up first. Did you do that? That
> Is first thing! Don't try to force feed him until you have warmed him up


This hedgehog passed away a few days ago.


----------



## marie123

My hedgehog eyes is swollen shut we don't know why


----------



## marie123

My hedgehogs eye is swollen shut and it sounds like he's crying


----------



## marie123

marie123 said:


> My hedgehogs eye is swollen shut and it sounds like he's crying


----------



## xorenaa

marie123 said:


>


This is an older thread from a while ago, you should make your own new thread in the health forum so that others can see it and be able to help you!


----------



## Kalandra

marie123 said:


> My hedgehogs eye is swollen shut and it sounds like he's crying


We can make guesses as to what is happening, but ultimately you need to go to a vet to get a diagnosis and proper treatment.


----------



## Prickerz

Take it to the vet as soon as possible


----------



## Isabella_laurel

My hedgehog is acting very strange! She's been lazy and now walking around wobbling like she's dizzy.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

Isabella_laurel said:


> My hedgehog is acting very strange! She's been lazy and now walking around wobbling like she's dizzy.


The last response to this thread was over a year ago.

You need to start a new one with he question or it might be ignored.


----------

